# Probleme automator



## lordrcla (12 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde. J'ai besoin des lumières de spécialistes d'automator.

Je l'utilise quasi quotidiennement pour différentes choses, ce soft est génial. Mais je rencontre un petit hic. Je m'explique.

Je récupere souvent des cds ou archives avec pleins de photos organisées avec des répertoires et sous répertoires
par exemple :
Concentre2006
---Soirée
-------photo1.jpg
-------photo2.jpg
-------etc
---Balade
-------photo1.jpg
-------photo2.jpg
-------etc
---Motos
-------photo1.jpg
-------photo2.jpg
-------etc

Ce que je souhaiterais faire avec automator, c'est qu'il renomme tous les fichiers avec les noms des répertoires et sous répertoires avant de les intégrer dans iphoto. Dans l'exemple cela me donnerai :
Concentre2006-Soirée-photo1.jpg,
Concentre2006-Soirée-photo2.jpg,
Concentre2006-Balade-photo1.jpg, et ainsi de suite or je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire. Est-ce qu'il y'a des variables d'environnement ou un truc qui m'échappe ou ce n'est pas possible ??

Merci d'avance, Fred


Je n'arrive pa


----------

